# jannsnetcraft. Com



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I got the catalog last week and they have a lot of lure making stuff, crankbait blanks , stickbaits, some are finished all they need are rings and hooks, some you put the bills on and eyelets then paint. Plastics melt your own types ,rod making . Some good prices and big selections. A big free catalog.. worth looking..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words. Feel free to check out our website, jannsnetcraft.com, for even more items! If you have any questions, please let us know. 

Good Fishing!


----------



## LEADHOPPER (Mar 7, 2020)

Jane's is great. As is Barlow's Tackle. Lots of good stuff at both places.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I do a lot of business with Janns, as they have a store right on the southwest edge of Toledo in Maumee. Not only do they have a wide variety of quality stuff, but a friendly, knowledgeable staff thats always willing to answer your questions. Highly recommended


----------



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

DeathFromAbove said:


> I do a lot of business with Janns, as they have a store right on the southwest edge of Toledo in Maumee. Not only do they have a wide variety of quality stuff, but a friendly, knowledgeable staff thats always willing to answer your questions. Highly recommended


Thank you for the positive feedback! Having a staff full of fishermen makes working with our customers a lot of fun.


----------

